# Black Powder Revolver/Pistol



## vsorrentino (Dec 9, 2008)

Just got a Black Powder Pistol/Revolver and had some fun at the range.

What an experience..

YouTube - Black Powder Pistol/Revolver by FirearmPop YouTube - Black Powder Pistol/Revolver by FirearmPop


----------



## buck-boost (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a cap and ball revolver similar to that one. It is novel, but everything about it is a pain in the neck. A very good friend of my father gave it to me when I was young, and it is a heirloom. 

I usually shoot it once a year, on a nice summer Sunday afternoon.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I love shooting my Remmy.
It's fun and it does get noticed.
Hand it to a kid and let him fire off a few.

AFS


----------

